# Ask Liz Kinsella



## 3752

We are lucky on the forum to have Liz Kinsella as a member Liz as recently won the UKFBB fitness britian title.

Liz has a wealth of knowledge and she has agreed to answer all your questions concerning all aspects of Training for female athletes.

So come on ladies i am sure you have plenty of questions for Liz


----------



## Ironman

Is this GBLiz? If so Ive already posted a question in womens training - should I post on this thread instead?


----------



## Ironman

I'll post it anyway -

Hi - I hope you dont mind but I was hoping you could help me with some advise.

My wife recently had a baby (3 months ago) and she's obviously put on a few pounds. She always had a decent figure but hasnt really trained in the last couple of years so having a baby hit her body hard - she also had a c section.

Last week I bought her some weights and a bench for in the house and I said I would train her up to devolop her muscles and put her on a diet so she could get lean and toned again.

This was all well and good until I found myself screaming at her to get a couple more reps on a set of squats - which she wasnt to keen on and now she can barely walk! My bad guess im just to hard core, but its now struck me that I havent got a clue how to train her for her goals ie lean and toned with some muscular definition.

Now you obviosly look well impressive and you also know what you talking about - I was hoping you could throw a workout and diet plan my way to help my lady achieve her goals.

I have a york weight bench with a leg attatchment barbell dumbells and a sit up bench, and a cross trianer for cardio.

I would really appreciate your help, sorry for the long post.

Thanks

T


----------



## GBLiz

No problem T...

I think most of us forget what it was like to be a total beginner. We've learnt the 'best' way to train and thats all we can remember!

Personally I don't advise that a total beginner start with body-part workout splits like we do. Its too much for a body to go from doing nothing, to spending an hour on one muscle group!

Diet i have given a sample diet for sustainable fat loss in answer to a question in the ladies diet forum so that would be good for your girl aswell.

Training the main thing is she's not a bodybuilder, she's not in love with training!!! So if she doesnt like squats....dont force her to do them over and over, because she wont enjoy it and she wont carry on.

For the first few weeks I would suggest she do an all over body workout twice a week, and cardio 3 times a week on the days she doesnt do the weights. This is just a starting point to get her gently back into it.

For example, given the equipment you have (back is a bit limited without lat pulldown or seated row):

Chest press

Bent over dumbell rows

Shoulder press

leg extensions

Flyes

Dorsal lifts off the end of bench

side lateral raises

leg curl (if the leg attachment does both?)

Bicep curls

Tricep kickbacks

Light squats holding dumbells

This looks like a lot but she only needs to do a couple of sets of 10 for each. To make it less boring she can work her way down the list doing one set of each exercise, then repeat the whole circuit again or even 3 times. it really wouldnt take very long, half an hour at most. Dont forget she wants to tone up not get big!

If she feels she's ready to move on you could up the cv to 4 or even 5 days and change the workout to a 2 day split repeated twice in over the course of a week (eg 1)back chest shoulders 2) arms and legs )

hope that helps!


----------



## Ironman

That definatly helps, I really appreciate it - thanks for your time.


----------



## samurai691436114498

GBLiz said:


> No problem T...
> 
> I think most of us forget what it was like to be a total beginner. We've learnt the 'best' way to train and thats all we can remember!
> 
> Personally I don't advise that a total beginner start with body-part workout splits like we do. Its too much for a body to go from doing nothing, to spending an hour on one muscle group!
> 
> Diet i have given a sample diet for sustainable fat loss in answer to a question in the ladies diet forum so that would be good for your girl aswell.
> 
> Training the main thing is she's not a bodybuilder, she's not in love with training!!! So if she doesnt like squats....dont force her to do them over and over, because she wont enjoy it and she wont carry on.
> 
> For the first few weeks I would suggest she do an all over body workout twice a week, and cardio 3 times a week on the days she doesnt do the weights. This is just a starting point to get her gently back into it.
> 
> For example, given the equipment you have (back is a bit limited without lat pulldown or seated row):
> 
> Chest press
> 
> Bent over dumbell rows
> 
> Shoulder press
> 
> leg extensions
> 
> Flyes
> 
> Dorsal lifts off the end of bench
> 
> side lateral raises
> 
> leg curl (if the leg attachment does both?)
> 
> Bicep curls
> 
> Tricep kickbacks
> 
> Light squats holding dumbells
> 
> This looks like a lot but she only needs to do a couple of sets of 10 for each. To make it less boring she can work her way down the list doing one set of each exercise, then repeat the whole circuit again or even 3 times. it really wouldnt take very long, half an hour at most. Dont forget she wants to tone up not get big!
> 
> If she feels she's ready to move on you could up the cv to 4 or even 5 days and change the workout to a 2 day split repeated twice in over the course of a week (eg 1)back chest shoulders 2) arms and legs )
> 
> hope that helps!


One of the most sensible answers i have read on the forum.....glad your here


----------



## palerose

Hello,

I am 46 years old, 5' 7" weighing in at 10.05 stone and have a bodyfat content of 32.6% yet I wear size 10.

I have always been fit in a fashion ie classes bit of circuits and it all changes when I get bored. I have never looked at bodybuilding because as with all us girlies I only thought it was too look very muscular which I never wanted. However, 20 years later I realise that the bikini look is what I want, I wanted to be so toned but now I need help. I have been following the American plan Jamie Eason Livefit 12 plan and I am up to week 6 and feeling fab, no changes in measurements but all my clothes are feeling very loose. Then I was told about this website, being closer to home and hopefully ingredients in recipes that are available in UK.

Please can anyone recommend a workout plan and diet that will be able to reduce my bodyfat down to under 25%. Also does anyone know how long it takes for the fat to disappear. Also I am allergic to diary and eggs.

Another question I have and I am sorry for asking so many, are there any bodybuilding competitions in the UK that I can go and watch.

Thank you Kaz


----------



## kingdale

this thread is really old i dont think you will get a response.


----------



## palerose

see how frustrating all of this is to get help?


----------

